# Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?



## Mozartkugel (3. November 2012)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal blöd nachfragen, bin leider kein Techniker... #h 

aber wie verbinde ich die Kabel vom Elektromotor zur Batterie? Ich kann es nicht befestigen. Bei meiner Elektropumpe habe ich solche Klemmen und kann es wunderbar an den Polen fest machen, aber beim Elektromotor passt nichts zueinander #c

Wer kann helfen?


----------



## John Doe12 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

Hallo

Schneid die vorhandenen (Ring)-Kabelschuhe ab und besorg dir sowas, sollte in jedem Baumarkt zu bekommen sein.


Gruß

Martin


----------



## antonio (3. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

die einfachen klemmen (ähnlich den krokoklemmen), sind hier nicht das optimale.
es können doch schon relativ hohe ströme fließen.
deshalb würde ich immer auf schraubklemmen zurückgreifen.
die gibt es im baumarkt oder im kfz-ersatzteilhandel.

antonio


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

Kabelschuhe dranquetschen. Dann am besten solche Klemmen benutzen.





Die haben den Vorteil, das Du auch noch andere Verbraucher wie z.b. Echolot schnell anschliessen kannst.


----------



## antonio (3. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

#6#6#6

antonio


----------



## John Doe12 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

Hallo

Da der Link oben nicht funktionierte, hier nochmal...

http://www.mybait.de/Bootszubehoer/...e-Shopping&piwik_kwd=Batterie-Schnell-Klemmen

Ich meinte sowas antonio, also keineswegs irgendwelches Spielzeug für Hobbyelektriker, aber nett das du es erwähnst, das ist eine Sache die leicht übersehen wird...

@Tommi
Auch keine schlechte Lösung, die Schrauben würd ich noch gegen VA-Schrauben tauschen, aber sonst top:m
Mein Echolot ist extern in einer Tasche untergebracht mit eigenem Akku, von daher hab ich da gar nicht drüber nachgedacht#h 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

ok, super. Welche Klemme brauche ich für das Echolot, damit beides (Elektromotor & Echolot) an einer Batterie angeschlossen werden kann?


----------



## gründler (3. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

http://www.voelkner.de/search/fact-search.html?keywords=batterieklemmen&gkw=batterieklemmen&gorig=s&gid=11206122896&WT.mc_id=top_suche_neu&gclid=CJKck9vgsrMCFYMXzQodJwwA7w


http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/0310040/Kfz-Batterieklemmen


Oder mal nach Batterieklemmen gooogeln.

Ich benutze Ladezangen mit 200Ampere Stk.um 7€.an das Kabel (vom Motor) ranklemmen geht mit einem Schraubenzieher.http://www.voelkner.de/products/74099/Ladezange-300A-Rot.html

Eine Rote eine Schwarze für plus und minus. 


Echolot nimmste auch Zangen und klemmst sie mit an,da reichen aber kleinere.


#h


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

achso, ich kann also beide Geräte an die Klemme befestigen? Ich brauch also nicht für jedes Geräte eine extra Klemme?
​


----------



## gründler (3. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

Kann man auch siehe tommis Klemmen,aber (ich finde) besser ist es das Echolot hat 2 Stk. und der Motor 2 Stk.Du klemmst dann die vom Motor an die Batterie und die vom Echo klemmst du mit an die vom Motor.also einfach Klemme an/in Klemme.Oder die vom Echo an eine anderer Batterie,oder wie von tommi gezeigt über Kabelschuhe an einer Klemme.Ist halt geschmackssache und je nach umständen verschieden zu benutzen,der eine so der andere so.

Ach und ne Sicherung vor die Klemme (an plus) ist auch nicht zu verachten,so pfeift erst die durch und nicht Motor oder Echo,must du nur gucken wieviel Ampere dein Motor hat,und wieviel dein Echolot hat,also jeweils 2 verschiedene Sicherungen dazwischen bauen,eine an das Motorkabel,und eine an das Echolotkabel (zwischen Klemme und Motor/Echo).

Bild: Einmal Echolotsicherung,und einmal Motorsicherung.



|wavey:


----------



## antonio (3. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da der Link oben nicht funktionierte, hier nochmal...
> 
> ...



mein beitrag war ja auch nicht auf dich gemünzt, sondern allgemeiner natur.
die  klemmen von tommi sind schon ideal eben auch unter dem aspekt, mehrere verbraucher anzuschließen.
dein beispiel ist natürlich auch i.o. , nur bei den o.g. geht der "schnellwechsel" auf grund der flügelmuttern besser.

antonio


----------



## simmi321 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

Ich hab diese hier :
http://m.conrad.de/ce/ProductDetail.html?hk=WW4&&insert=V0&WT.mc_id=Froog&productcode=844110&utm_source=google&utm_medium=deeplink&utm_content=dl_article&utm_campaign=g_shopping


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

wann kann es zu einem Kurzschluss kommen bzw. in welchen Situationen?


----------



## Ossipeter (5. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Ich hab diese hier :
> http://m.conrad.de/ce/ProductDetail.html?hk=WW4&&insert=V0&WT.mc_id=Froog&productcode=844110&utm_source=google&utm_medium=deeplink&utm_content=dl_article&utm_campaign=g_shopping


Die habe ich auch. No Problems!
Kurzschluß hast du, wenn du nachts nichts siehst und meinst du hast den richtigen Pol erwischt!!
Wenn Wasser über deine Pole schwappt! Wenn du die Kabel bereits an die Batterie angeschlossen hast und die beiden Kabel sich mit Kontakt berühren!!


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

habt ihr den Elektromotor auch mit einer Sicherung versehen? Das müssten dann 60A sein.
Oder reichen die Verschlussklemmen mit Plastikdeckel?


----------



## Ossipeter (6. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

Ich habe vor der Plusklemme eine 60er Goldsicherung in wasserdichter Halterung.


----------



## k1ng (8. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

Ist bei euch schonmal die Sicherung durchgebrannt ?
Ich meinte natürlich am Motor 

Habe mir auch eine gekauft, aber wenn man plötzlich stehen bleibt und keine Sicherung mehr dabei hat, sieht man alt aus ...


----------



## Ossipeter (8. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

Ja, hängt bei mir aber am Motor: Walley - Guide. Vorwärts - Rückwärtsschaltung mit zu dünnen Kabeln.
Habe immer Ersatzsicherungen dabei, aber Problem ist, dass immer die Sicherungshalterung so verschmilzt, dass du die Sicherung nicht mehr raus bekommst! Dann hilft nur direkt aufpolen.


----------



## dennisG (15. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

Die Polklemmen sind echt gut habe ich auch...wenn du das Kabel noch verlängern müsst Käufe dir im Internet ein überbruckungskabel die sind wesentlich günstiger als ein vergleichbares aus dem baumarkt!


----------



## Chiforce (15. November 2012)

*AW: Elektromoter Minn Kota wie mit der Batterie verbinden?*

Vorsicht mit den Sicherungen, die funktionieren im Inneren mit einer miniatur-hochdruck Rauchkammer als Elektronenbeschleuniger, wenn diese Sicherungen überlastet werden, kann diese Kammer aufgrund eines Ionenschadens kaputtgehen, und der Rauch kommt raus, und dann funktioniert die Sicherung ohne diesen Spezial-Rauch nichtmehr (sieht man ja auch deutlich wenn der Rauch austritt...)

War das Einzige, was mir dazu einfällt, wenn ich diesen äußert interessanten Beitrag dazu lese, wie man 2 Kabel irgendwo ranbekommt und dann der Quantensprung zur Sicherungstechnik.

(Warnung, könnte Ironie enthalten, und zu Schwangerschaften führen)


----------

